# [SOLVED] auto tuned - over clocked - help meh



## msigler (Feb 27, 2011)

Hi there. I just built my first pc this past friday and am now having a couple issue's. I will list all of my equipment before I try to explian my problem.
ASUS M4A77TD Motherboard - AMD 770
AMD Athlon II x4 640 3Ghz
EVGA GeForce GTX 460 SE
Cooler Master GX 750w PS
Kingston DDR3 3x2048
Hitachi 500GB HD
Sony 24x DVDRW
LG 20'' Flatron Monitor
Nice gaming case. Lots of fans...
Ok. I put it all together and installed my new Win 7 premium. Added all of my drivers and voila, pc up and running beautifully. I was looking through my new pc and found a program that came with my AMD cpu. It is an auto tune program. I clicked the auto tune button which I now wish that I would not have done so, and walked away as I was in the middle of a heated game of monopoly. I came back and all of my icons were very large and I had a notification up that my graphics card was undetected so in a nauseated state I installed my drivers again for the graphics card. Icons look normal again. Windows updated and after the restart my monitor is black. The pc starts up but nothing on the screen. I read something about pulling the battery out of the MB for a few minutes so I tried that. After restarting I recieved one long beep two short beeps over and over. I read that this is video card. Now when I turn the pc on everything appears to be running but nothing on the monitor. I am also not getting anymore beeps. What can I do to fix this quickly? Any help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: auto tuned - over clocked - help meh*

Remove all the RAM and boot. If you hear a repeated single beep from the Mobo speaker the Mobo is probably OK. If all is well, try booting with one stick of RAM. If you will not boot that way it's time to bench test as described below.
You have a lower quality PSU so it may have failed and/or damaged other hardware. 


Remove EVERYTHING from the case.
Set the motherboard on a non conductive surface. The motherboard box is perfect for this. DO NOT PLACE THE MOTHERBOARD ON THE STATIC BAG! It can actually conduct electricity! 
Install the CPU and heat sink. 
Install 1 stick of RAM.
Install the video card and attach the power supply connection(s) to the card if your card needs it.
Connect the monitor to the video card.
Connect the power supply to the motherboard with both the 24pin main ATX Power connection and the separate 4 or 8 pin power connection.
Connect power to the power supply.
Do NOT connect ANYTHING else. Make sure you have the power connector on the CPU fan connected.
Use a small screwdriver to momentarily short the power switch connector on the motherboard. Consult your motherboard manual to find which two pins connect to your case's power switch. Then touch both pins with a screwdriver to complete the circuit and boot the system.

If all is well, it should power up and you should get a display. Then assemble the parts into the case and try again. If the system now fails to boot, you have a short in the case and need to recheck your motherboard standoffs.

If the system does not boot after this process, then you most likely have a faulty component. You'll need to swap parts, start with the power supply, until you determine what is defective.


----------



## red6joker (Dec 23, 2010)

On a side note never use software to overclock a CPU, use bios. Other than that do exactly what was mentioned above it'll take time but you'll find out whats wrong. It's a good learning experience.


----------



## msigler (Feb 27, 2011)

*Re: auto tuned - over clocked - help meh*

I pulled out the ram and turned it on. I received one long beep followed by two quick beeps over and over. What does this mean?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: auto tuned - over clocked - help meh*

1 long & 2 short beeps would be a video problem. Remove the GPU and try booting again, with no RAM. What is the Model Number on the PSU label? 
Do you have or can you borrow a good quality 550W minimum PSU to try?


----------



## msigler (Feb 27, 2011)

*Re: auto tuned - over clocked - help meh*

































Couple pics. I think that is the model number. I have an old dell pentium 4 but I doubt that it is 550w. I pulled out the GPU and the RAM and I still get the long beep two short beeps.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: auto tuned - over clocked - help meh*

My best suggestion is a bench test.


----------



## msigler (Feb 27, 2011)

*Re: auto tuned - over clocked - help meh*

Bench test was a success!!! I did the bench test like you said Tyree and it booted right up. Put it all back together and she works great. So what was my problem to begin with?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: auto tuned - over clocked - help meh*

Perhaps a short or a bad connection? Glad you got it worked out.


----------

